# Uber driver sought in sexual assault case



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

It seems to be a growing issue, unregulated drivers for Uber, raping female and male passengers, here is another addition. http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/uber-driv...568206#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=twitter&_gsc=UOgUuUm


----------



## blixsa (Sep 17, 2015)

And, yet, I am no longer allowed to drive for them... I had so many passengers that appreciated the feeling of being safe with me driving them to their destination. I have no idea why I am not able to drive for Uber any more after taking a couple months off for a move. Hopefully Lyft will be better.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Sexual assaults are so common with UberX that they are not really news or shocking anymore.... they are the norm.


----------



## drivvler (Sep 17, 2015)

I've read this same story earlier, and its terrible news. Drivers like this are giving other Uber drivers a bad name. It may sound insensitive, but I'm wondering if the media doesn't report on things like this when a regular taxi is involved.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Sexual assaults are so common with UberX anymore that they are not really news or shocking anymore.... they are the norm.


I picked up a very attractive girl, slender brunette with a British accent, tonight in Hollywood with a 4.5 passenger rating. Since I've had bad experiences with passengers at 4.3 and below, I've decided I'm going to cancel these, especially at night. So, I tell the passenger that she has a low rating and that I was tempted to cancel her. What's the deal?

She tells me that she's had several bad experiences with male drivers that try to talk her up and get too personal with her. Up to the point where she's demanded that they stop, end the ride and let her out. She figures this is why she's got a low rating. I suggested several techniques to avoid talking to drivers, like talking on the phone, wearing earbuds, reading, etc.

It's become common for UBER drivers' to use this job as a front for meeting women. And as the Toronto news report states, sexually assaulting them. UBER needs to improve its' background checks and warn drivers to just drive and leave the passengers alone.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Another BS thread title

Facts are like kryptonite to some here...some I figure just have a personal axe to grind.

caught uh no don't believe so
Sought uh yes
Accused uh yes
Found guilty uh No


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.csmonitor.com/Business/I...d-for-sexual-assault.-How-safe-is-Uber-really

http://news.yahoo.com/uber-driver-a...th-carolina-passenger-221053120--finance.html

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...f22210-3a17-11e5-8e98-115a3cf7d7ae_story.html

http://crimeblog.dallasnews.com/201...xual-assault-violated-condition-of-bond.html/

http://www.nj.com/union/index.ssf/2015/08/driver_accused_of_raping_customer_worked_for_uber.html

These are from a quick google search. Like I said... It's common. This is the tip of the iceberg. Most do not get reported in the news. And a very very small percentage are actually reported to police.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Could UBER do a better screen...of course

These are all "accusations" and rather than tit for tat I can clearly post numerous posts where drivers have been falsely accused of assault, so much so drivers are installing dash cams to protect themselves from those looking for an easy buck. Hopefully it does not happen to you (or me.)

1 million rides a day, of course there will be a few problems.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

XUberMike said:


> Could UBER do a better screen...of course
> 
> These are all "accusations" and rather than tit for tat I can clearly post numerous posts where drivers have been falsely accused of assault, so much so drivers are installing dash cams to protect themselves from those looking for an easy buck. Hopefully it does not happen to you (or me.)
> 
> 1 million rides a day, of course there will be a few problems.


There are substantially more than a "few." It's rare when an assault is reported. It's even more rare that inappropriate behavior is reported.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> There are substantially more than a "few." It's rare when an assault is reported. It's even more rare that inappropriate behavior is reported.


Please post the found guilty links if you don't mind. I can only speak for myself but about 75% of the women I drop off after midnight can't remember where they live/their name let alone ANYTHING else. Their friend could have banged them in the club bathroom and all they remember in the morning is the UBER bill.

So yes the guiltys would be invaluable to me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Attrition.
I'm still floored at the stat thst 25% of Uber's current fleet has been activated in the past 30 days.
Out of control growth. The right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing, and they both forgot about the feet.

Point being, with expansion at an exponential level, Uber is an HR nightmare. 
With over a hundred thousand brand new drivers (number is likely larger, I didn't want to pull too big a number out of the air), the company truly has no idea what's going on on the street, and lacks any ability to control it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Attrition.
> I'm still floored at the stat thst 25% of Uber's current fleet has been activated in the past 30 days.
> Out of control growth. The right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing, and they both forgot about the feet.


Or what's between the feet...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

This is why I suggested to Uber about having "secret shoppers" get a pretty young girl to just do rides. If a driver can't be in a car with a girl for 10 minutes without hitting on her he doesn't need to be driving, you never know what they will do when the passenger isn't sober.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

If the trip was through the app, why do police need a public's assistance to identify an Uber driver?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

arto71 said:


> If the trip was through the app, why do police need a public's assistance to identify an Uber driver?


Stolen phone? Friend signing up for a friend to drive? Can't rely solely on technology.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

limepro said:


> Stolen phone? Friend signing up for a friend to drive? Can't rely solely on technology.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

arto71 said:


> View attachment 13523


What about it? We know most pax are idiots, can't even tell what car is coming to get them, look at license plates or be bothered to see if the picture matches.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

limepro said:


> Stolen phone? Friend signing up for a friend to drive? Can't rely solely on technology.


What i meant was ,if police know he's name and photo can't they simply subpoena he's info through uber?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

arto71 said:


> What i meant was ,if police know he's name and photo can't they simply subpoena he's info through uber?


They have the name and photo on the app, what if he signed up so his friend could drive for Uber, the account is in his name along with all info through Uber but his friend is the one out there allegedly raping people.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Another BS thread title
> 
> Facts are like kryptonite to some here...some I figure just have a personal axe to grind.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately very common these days...http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Please post the found guilty links if you don't mind. I can only speak for myself but about 75% of the women I drop off after midnight can't remember where they live/their name let alone ANYTHING else. Their friend could have banged them in the club bathroom and all they remember in the morning is the UBER bill.
> 
> So yes the guiltys would be invaluable to me.


Here it is..http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Unfortunately very common these days...http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


What % out of total rides will tell how common it really is or just that it is being reported on because it is the new "it" thing.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> What % out of total rides will tell how common it really is or just that it is being reported on because it is the new "it" thing.


Check out the above link, it is getting worse each month.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Check out the above link, it is getting worse each month.


And each month there are more drivers and riders added to the system, it is called a trend what would tell more is % of incidents vs total number of rides.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

BTW, this has little to do with background checks. It's a crime of opportunity. This has everything to do with the unsafe system Uber has set up. Letting anybody drive without proper vetting has proven to be a disaster. Way too many part time drivers who don't take the job seriously. Too many drivers going out trolling for drunk girls at bar rush with the hopes of getting "lucky." This problem is going to continue to get worse.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> They have the name and photo on the app, what if he signed up so his friend could drive for Uber, the account is in his name along with all info through Uber but his friend is the one out there allegedly raping people.


Once again, technology losing.
My cab has all my permits (copies) pasted in the rear and front. My driver permit is a photo.
This simple little law protects people from anonymous rape.
Old tech, but reliable.
Once TNC hits the SCOTUS, I predict federal law requiring picture IDs in every TNC vehicle.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

YAWN!!! I'd actually be surprised if a week goes by and someone ISN'T raped.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Once again, technology losing.
> My cab has all my permits (copies) pasted in the rear and front. My driver permit is a photo.
> This simple little law protects people from anonymous rape.
> Old tech, but reliable.
> Once TNC hits the SCOTUS, I predict federal law requiring picture IDs in every TNC vehicle.


Yes because there have never been unlicensed people in taxis, Never crime committed by a cab driver, I know you aren't this dumb. You actually seem like a smart guy, you know if there is a way around it criminals will figure it out.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> Yes because there have never been unlicensed people in taxis, Never crime committed by a cab driver, I know you aren't this dumb. You actually seem like a smart guy, you know if there is a way around it criminals will figure it out.


Asshole Says what?
Dude. Every time you post it's just going to make me laugh.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I shot a promo for a taxi company and the actress playing a young career oriented woman opened the passenger door and sat next to me. The director yelled out what are you doing. You sit in the back!

She replied, I thought that was the proper protocol because I do this all the time with uber.

That's the problem folks. I see it all the time on Hollywood blvd, women get in the front seat with the driver. As far as the guy is concerned, he is on a date!!?

Like another member said, these part time drivers aren't taking cabbing seriously and they are really there to get laid.

Uber -> Not licensed. Not insured. Not professional.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> I shot a promo for a taxi company and the actress playing a young career oriented woman opened the passenger door and sat next to me. The director yelled out what are you doing. You sit in the back!
> 
> She replied, I thought that was the proper protocol because I do this all the time with uber.
> 
> ...


It is definitely a crime of opportunity for these knuckleheads in their private cars to be inappropriate with drunk female passengers. I'm sure they don't begin the evening looking for a girl to assault. But they do have the mindset to hit on the girls and then when they get a vulnerable one in their car, sometimes it goes too far.
Full time cabbies don't have that mindset. They just look at a drunk girl as a fare and means to feed their family. Sure, things happen with cabbies too, but not anywhere close to the frequency of UberX drivers.

I don't think I've ever talked to a girl that is a frequent Uber user that hasn't been hit on by an Uber driver on a regular basis.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*I OBJECT STRENUOUSLY TO THE TITLE OF THIS TOPIC.
*
I have not been in Toronto in some time. When I lived in Canada, I was there frequently, but when I lived in Canada, there was no such thing as Uber. In fact, while Toronto was the first place where a computer assigned calls rather than a voice dispatcher, that was two years into the future from when I lived in Canada. I have been back to Canada more than a few times since I moved from there, but I have not been in Toronto since 1998. I did not rape anyone, ever, not in Toronto, not in Montreal, not in Quebec, not anywhere, --ever.



drivvler said:


> I'm wondering if the media doesn't report on things like this when a regular taxi is involved.


It does. The *Washington Post* makes a point of it. Further, said organ does its best either to suppress or trivialise it when a TNC driver does it. Jeff Bezos, the owner of that newspaper, is heavily vested in Uber.



XUberMike said:


> Another BS thread title


*ABSOLUTELY. I have NEVER raped anyone, anywhere at any time. I have not been in Toronto since 1998.*



arto71 said:


> If the trip was through the app, why do police need a public's assistance to identify an Uber driver?


I would have to wonder that myself. It is possible that the guy was masquerading as an Uber driver and the woman got into his vehicle instead of the Uber that was sent for her. This is something that has been happening in the cab business since they invented dispatching. People call a cab from some address, then get into the first thing that shows up. I have had countless people call the office about something that they left in a cab, only to have to tell them that they did not take the cab that we sent for them, so I can not help them.

The other possibility,, as some have suggested, is that the account holder lent his Uberfone/information to his cousin, brother-in-law or whoever and that guy dun' did the deed. This problem has plagued the cab business here, for years. We used to tell the authorities that we, the legitimate drivers were not the problems, it was the illegals, of whom the Authorities here were well aware and whom they tolerated. The arrival of Uber, has, amoung other things, legitimised the illegals. They have parked the cabs and are running Uber.

I am assuming that even if the Uber driver who holds the account did not commit the rape, Uber is going to de-activate him.



Paimei said:


> Unfortunately very common these days...http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


While I have nothing but contempt for the people who run ITLA, they do make some valid points.



UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Letting anybody drive without proper vetting has proven to be a disaster.


I am guessing that limousine drivers in Los Angeles must have a professional licence, From your ID, I am assuming that you drive a limousine.

Here, the limousine drivers in Maryland and the District of Columbia must have a professional licence for the driver. The vehicle must have special licence, as well. D.C. requires that a limousine driver submit to an FBI fingerprint and background check. He must submit an arrest record from his home state (if he lives in the suburbs) and from D.C. (commonly called a "Police Clearance"), here. He must submit a driving record from his home state (if he lives in the suburbs) and D.C. All of this must be done upon periodic renewal, as well. D.C. will not issue L-plates to an individual owner unless he can prove that he has a licence to operate the limousine. It will issue them to a corporation, but it does hold corporations responsible for the actions of their drivers.

Maryland does similar. I am not sure of Maryland's exact requirements, but I do know that the driver must make at least one special trip to Baltimore to get his limousine licence. Maryland will, however, issue the BA plates to an owner without that owner's having to prove that he has a licence to operate the limousine.

Virginia will issue the HAD plates to anyone who applies for them and pays. There is no professional licence required in Virginia to drive a limousine.

Uber is not picky about what plates from what state the vehicle has when it assigns calls. When Uber first came here, it was Uber Black, only. All of the problems sprung from vehicles that carried Virginia plates.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Once again, technology losing.
> My cab has all my permits (copies) pasted in the rear and front. My driver permit is a photo.
> This simple little law protects people from anonymous rape.
> Old tech, but reliable.
> Once TNC hits the SCOTUS, I predict federal law requiring picture IDs in every TNC vehicle.


We need only display the hack face, here, but your point is still valid. I am not sure that the Feds will go as far as you think that they might, but I do suspect that there will be more regulation of TNCs in the future. What it will take is the wrong passenger in the wrong back seat of the wrong TNC vehicle at the wrong time in the wrong place on a trip that is going proverbially south.



limepro said:


> Yes because there have never been unlicensed people in taxis, Never crime committed by a cab driver, I know you aren't this dumb. You actually seem like a smart guy, you know if there is a way around it criminals will figure it out.


All of the above are true, it is simply that it does not occur as frequently in a taxi as it has recently in TNC vehicles. Keep in mind, as well, that TNCs have brought this type of transportation to places that never used to have it or if they did, it was extremely difficult to get.



LA Cabbie said:


> Uber -> Not licensed. Not insured. Not professional.


.......and therein lies much of the problem. I would substitute "TNCs" for "Uber", as Uber does not have a monopoly on this.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Would you rideshare guys please stop raping people all the time? You're giving the entire "driving people around for money" industry a bad name.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Here it is..http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/rideshare-incidents


Sadly you don't post anything worth reading...A BLOG? REALLY?
GUILTY's please...that is FOUND GUILTY.

By the way LACABBIE, I have folks sit in the front all the time (Girls & Guys) and not once did I ever think I was on a date.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Sexual assaults are so common with UberX that they are not really news or shocking anymore.... they are the norm.


riiiight.... as long as you consider 0.0000001 % of rides the 'norm'.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> These are from a quick google search. Like I said... It's common.


Common? What a CLASSIC example of looking at what's there... and not seeing what ISN'T there:
because doing a search for "uber ride without incident' doesn't return any results.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

> Published Thursday, September 17, 2015 1:40PM EDT
> Toronto police are asking for the public's assistance to identify an Uber driver accused of sexual assault.


??? seeking PUBLIC ASSISTANCE? They have the riders info from the app, the driver's Uber account info, the time of the ride, the place of the pick-up and drop-off... but they're asking for the public's help instead of just just contacting Uber?
What's up with that?


> Police allege that, when they arrived, he sexually assaulted the passenger.


Now that can't be right: the driver waited for the police to arrive before sexually assaulting the passenger?

What a lousy job of reporting.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Paimei said:


> It seems to be a growing issue, unregulated drivers for Uber, raping female and male passengers, here is another addition. http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/uber-driv...568206#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=twitter&_gsc=UOgUuUm


The TITLE of the news piece is "Uber driver sought in sexual assault case"

If you can't follow the rules for posting in the NEWS section, then please don't post here... use the 'stories' section or someplace else.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> Yes because there have never been unlicensed people in taxis, Never crime committed by a cab driver, I know you aren't this dumb. You actually seem like a smart guy, you know if there is a way around it criminals will figure it out.


Much easier for Uber drivers that are let through their system with substandard background checks. Plus, all the fake Uber drivers that are taking advantage of the public, perfect breeding ground for pedophiles, rapists, ect. As Uber keeps dropping their rates, the more undesirable people will take advantage of their system.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> What % out of total rides will tell how common it really is or just that it is being reported on because it is the new "it" thing.


Uber is very secretive, and is being sued in many states to get that type of information, impossible to guess the percentages, just keep reading the headlines.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> What % out of total rides will tell how common it really is or just that it is being reported on because it is the new "it" thing.


I posted a new thread under News, but another rape has occurred, getting all to frequent. 


limepro said:


> What % out of total rides will tell how common it really is or just that it is being reported on because it is the new "it" thing.


http://www.ndtv.com/world-news/indi...-passenger-in-canada-report-1219262?site=full

Yet again...


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> SCOTUS


Inform me. Is this an acronym (and for what), or the name of a magazine?

UNS


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Inform me. Is this an acronym (and for what), or the name of a magazine?
> 
> UNS


Supreme Court Of The United States.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Inform me. Is this an acronym (and for what), or the name of a magazine?
> 
> UNS


Supreme Court. 
Trust me, this will happen with all this massive class action floating around. 
SCOTUS is likely studying up now for when this happens.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Paimei said:


> It seems to be a growing issue, unregulated drivers for Uber, raping female and male passengers, here is another addition. http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/uber-driv...568206#_gus&_gucid=&_gup=twitter&_gsc=UOgUuUm


Uber very smart & very dumb!!!

They keep giving us amo
I never bring uber in to a conversation with my customer
Lately they are the ones talking about uber

I play reverse psychology with them " I hear they are pretty good " 50 billion right?
Customer until they rape , molest you or burglarize you home , kill you , run you over , shoot you
Etc. etc.
LOL !!!

They are handing bussines in a silver platter


----------



## Doc Nyto (Sep 16, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Attrition.
> I'm still floored at the stat thst 25% of Uber's current fleet has been activated in the past 30 days.
> Out of control growth. The right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing, and they both forgot about the feet.
> 
> ...


BUT there may have been enough drivers dropping out, being deactivated, quitting that statistic may reveal nothing about actual growth. You could have 25% new drivers but not have growth.


----------



## Myxx (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## driver_dude (Aug 7, 2015)

[QUOTE="Please post the found guilty links if you don't mind...[/QUOTE]

The percentage of worldwide Uber driver assault cases compared to taxi driver incidents is like comparing a tiny ant hill to a tall mountain. In the U.S., what we have to fear are taxi drivers posing as patriotic American citizens.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxi_Driver


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Doc Nyto said:


> BUT there may have been enough drivers dropping out, being deactivated, quitting that statistic may reveal nothing about actual growth. You could have 25% new drivers but not have growth.


I'm pretty sure the 25% 30 day driver stat proves Uber can't show real growth.


----------

